# Mahindra Max 26 Backhoe



## WP433 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello everyone yesterday I pulled the trigger on a Max 26 XL. Expecting delivery on Tuesday. I bought a package with a box blade and brush hog. 
My question is say 6 months down the road i decide to purchase the backhoe attachment, how difficult will it be to have the remote hydraulics added? Dealer acted like it would be horrible. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It will probably cost a lot more to retrofit it than buy pre-installed. Also, if you’re getting a backhoe, you will need a sub-frame or brackets installed. You do not want a 3 point hitch version, they are simply not rigid enough. 

Are you planning on installing everything yourself or having the dealer do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

agreed, not going to be easy or cheap to add the hoe later down the road


----------



## WP433 (Mar 1, 2018)

I'e got experience as a diesel mechanic so doing the work is no problem. The dealer didn't have any in stock that where ready for the hoe, so my impatience got the best of me. I had read that the 3 point hoes void the warranty so that' not even thought in my mind.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I would say, just buy the shop manual then to make sure you get the hydraulics plumbed properly and you should be good to go. I don’t think Mahindra does anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## WP433 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for answering. I called another dealer a couple hours away and they quoted me $7500 for the backhoe attachment kit, said it wasn' a big deal at all to add one.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like the Max 26 is pretty nice machine. What are you thinking of doing with the backhoe? 
I got a quote from a local dealer to install a backhoe on my 45 HP Case to the tune of $12,000.00!
I bought an old Case backhoe, for less than half of that, to beat around the bush with and save my Newer Case for regular chores.


----------

